# Was muss ich als Downhill-Anfänger beachten



## Bloodstorm (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 

Wie der Titel schon sagt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mit dem Downhill anzufangen. Doch wie packe ich das alles an wo ist hier rund um Erlangen ein Platz wo ich mal reinschnuppern kann? 

Vielleicht zum besseren Verständiss, erkläre ich kurz was ich vor habe.

Ich möchte in den Sport reinschnuppern ohne das ich gleich groß Geld ausgeben muss, da hatte ich angedacht mal in einen Bikepark zu gehen.
Außerdem wollte ich noch einen Verwandten von mir Besuchen der im "Lexware-Rothaus Team" fährt und mir auch angeboten hat mir mal alles zu zeigen, wenn er die Zeit dazu hat.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch noch ein paar Tipps geben wie ich als blutiger Anfänger am besten starte oder auch wie ihr angefangen habt.


Grüße,

Bloodstorm


----------



## cdF600 (16. Dezember 2013)

Als blutiger Anfänger mit Downhill zu starten halte ich für fragwürdig. Um die Sportart vernünftig zu lernen hift nur fahren, fahren, fahren!
Völlig ohne Bikeerfahrung sich im Park ein Downhillbike zu leihen und sich auf die Strecken zu begeben ist nicht ungefährlich. 
Zumindest ein Fahrtechnikkurs wäre imho angebracht!
Die Meisten die ich kenne fahren regelmäßig mit einem Enduro im Wald und kommen so mit der Zeit zum Downhill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodstorm (16. Dezember 2013)

Also sollte man erstmal mit dem "normalen" Mountainbiking anfangen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Dezember 2013)

hast du irgendein halbwegs tourentaugliches Rad? Wenn ja, schau doch mal bei einer Wochenend-Tour in Kalchreuth vorbei, der Treffpunkt an der B4/Tennenlohe ist ja noch Erlangen  Fahr da einfach mal mit, überleg dir was du auf der Tour an Schlüsselstellen fahren würdest und überleg dir dann, was davon du auch schnell fahren würdest  
Der Biker in und um Nürnberg bzw. Ausfahrt ab Leutenbach Thread gleich nebenan wären dein Freund  

In Osternohe die blueline (wenn die denn auch mal fertig wird, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...) runterzurollen ist nicht so dramatisch, für alles weitere aber sollte man schon halbwegs routiniert auf dem Rad unterwegs sein (und zum Schlepplift fahren sollte man auch einigermaßen gut auf dem Rad sitzen, kann sonst etwas zäh werden wenn man jedes mal im ersten Steilstück aus dem Lift fliegt  )


----------



## Bloodstorm (16. Dezember 2013)

Was ich hätte wäre ein in die Jahre genommenes Crossbike, was über keine Federung verfügt, daher bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz über die Tourentauglichkeit sicher. Ansonsten besitze ich nicht die geringste Ausrüstung.

Also wäre die Frage: Was sollte ich mir noch zulegen, wie sollte ich am besten anfangen?

Bis jetzt habt ihr mir ja dazu geraten erstmal mit dem normalen Biken anzufangen. Also:

1. Normales Mountainbiken lernen


Falls es hilft: Hier ist mal ein Foto von dem Rad


----------



## Mithras (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde sagen, ein guter Einstieg wäre, wenn Du deinen Verwandten mal an nem schönen Wochenende besuchst. Wenn er Teamfahrer ist, hat er wahrscheinlich auch mehr als nur ein Bike, dann könnte er dir mal ein MTB leihen und ihr fahrt mal ne schöne Trailrunde bei Ihm.
Helm nicht vergessen und dann schaust mal wie dir das taugt.
Dein Crossbike ist sicher für Waldautobahnen ganz ok, bei Trails mit wechselndem Untergrund wäre es wohl schon über seinem Einsatzbereich (ich weis, mancher Rennradler pflügt auch durch den Wald).
Freeriden oder DH-fahren mit dem Bike ist mehr als gefährlich und macht sicherlich auch nicht sonderlich viel Fun.
Wie schon alle vorher geschrieben haben, fahren, fahren, fahren und ja "normales" mountainbiken bringt enorm viel an wichtiger Technik/Können, was beim DH-fahren dann Sicherheit/Spass bringt. Risikobereitschaft allein kann sehr schnell viel Aua werden.


----------



## Bloodstorm (19. Dezember 2013)

Okay, dann werde ich erstmal abwarten, Tee trinken und auf das Frühjahr warten


----------



## Mithras (19. Dezember 2013)

Gute Entscheidung, schöne Feiertage


----------



## Bloodstorm (19. Dezember 2013)

Danke dir auch


----------

